# hitching for the next 2 or 3 days...



## iago (Jun 6, 2007)

according to a trucker who picked my up yesterday almost all trucks are going to be inspected in the next couple of days(some DOT crackdown or somthing) so its probably going to be hard to catch rides out of truck stops (according to him)


----------



## FrumpyWatkins (Jun 7, 2007)

They could never launch something so organized. I bet that guy was just some spook, or nut job.


----------



## Clit Comander (Jun 7, 2007)

i caught a ride with a trucker a few days ago, who said the majority of truckers won't pick up kids any ways cause of some shit that happened in wyo a few years back. which i think is bull but i was wondering if anyone noticed a decline in rides from truckers?
Also if ur in flagstaff az this summer and need a ride out there is a truck stop off of i 40 i think its called the american hotel, if you sit in the tv longe and talk to the truckers the get interested, and offer you rides, we got offered rides to qubecc, cananda., and all of cali.


----------



## dcm1172 (Feb 27, 2010)

2009, december, just hitched that very ramp by American. Navajo ex-reservation cop took my girl and me to Tempe. He and his mother were casino hopping, bought us burgers. Tought us about pinion (sp?) trees and nuts but season was not quite right to harvest and cash in.

:drinking:


----------



## Monkeywrench (Aug 13, 2010)

The last time I got desperate enough to ask truckers for a ride was last year in Beckley, West VA (have fun hitching in that state). After 3 hours of no luck, the GoMart manager came out and explained that company truckers weren't allowed to pick up riders but independent truckers still were. Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## Gudj (Aug 13, 2010)

Monkeywrench said:


> The last time I got desperate enough to ask truckers for a ride was last year in Beckley, West VA (have fun hitching in that state). After 3 hours of no luck, the GoMart manager came out and explained that company truckers weren't allowed to pick up riders but independent truckers still were. Can anyone confirm that?


 
I think that's true. Most truckers who decline giving me a ride cite something in their contract that says they can't pick up passengers while working. I never looked into that, and I'm sure it's different company by company, but I have no reason to believe it isn't true. However, the owner/operators who won't give you rides are just being jerks.
That's my understanding of it.


----------



## Monkeywrench (Aug 13, 2010)

Related: I've heard recently that the bigger trucking companies have installed cameras into their cabs for "safety measures" against robberies and drug use, etc. I guess that would also make hitching a ride with them difficult.


----------

